# Schwinn Seat Rivets



## Pantmaker (Feb 28, 2016)

Well I finally figured out how to do this star pattern. I have a pile of seats that have been waiting for this day. Lol


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yep, a special splash/splitting die. I have one, used with a hammer, and that came with a bag of tubular rivets. Back in the day leather nail bags only came with a narrow selection of pockets etc. for all your hand tools so I customized my bags to fit my needs with pieces of leather and those rivets.


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 28, 2016)

Ha! You actually turned me on the the correct die about a year ago and I'm just now getting around to it. I squeeze the whole mess with my bench vice...boom done. Thanks again!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'd like to see your die. Is it a two piece set? If you have a mess of seats to do, a press would be the cats meow. My kid owns Hiker USA and there is die set for this press that stars a grommet. If the die set fits, it would be so easy that you could do a hundred seats in an hour.


----------



## spoker (Apr 26, 2016)

heres the star tool


----------



## spoker (Apr 26, 2016)

hand rivit tools on ebay


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2016)

Here is the new improved die that would make the seat job much easier! No *excess* metal at the curling area doing a cleaner job. Grinding off the diameter excess on the old version would be my recommendation. The older version is for doing leather on the flat.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 23, 2016)

Good stuff guys! A little off-topic but I got this today and wanted to show off a little.  Its for fender rivets and similar, old toys, whatever.  Guy makes em in his garage....looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 23, 2016)

http://tubularrivetclincher.yolasite.com/


----------

